# New NASCAR paint/decos from Life-Like are here



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Life-Like has a new Twin Pack out, the item number is 9869. The first car in the pack is the #24 Dupont Monte Carlo. It now has a larger "24" on the doors and the "24" on the roof is smaller. Also, the flames on the front are different. "Dupont" on the side is smaller. The side sponsor decals by the rear wheel have changed to Pepsi and GMAC. The decals behind the left front wheel well now cover almost half of the "2" in the number 24 on the side. The Dupont decal across the rear of the car is bigger and easier to read.
Also in the twin pack is the new #44 Kellogg's Corn Flakes Monte Carlo. 
The second new item is the Chevy vs. Ford Stock Car Challenge set, item number 9448. This set has the new #18 Interstate Batteries Monte Carlo and the #38 M & M's Ford Taurus. The M & M's on the sides have been changed to different colors. "Combos" in now on the deck lid, replacing "Pedigree". The M & M on the tail section has also been changed. The headlight decals are different, too. 

Bob Weichbrodt
Rawafx
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Rawafx said:


> Life-Like has a new Twin Pack out, the item number is 9869. The first car in the pack is the #24 Dupont Monte Carlo.
> The decals behind the left front wheel well now cover almost half of the "2" in the number 24 on the side.
> Bob Weichbrodt
> Rawafx
> ...



Bob,

Thanks for the report.

Let me Guess, those "Decals" are the same pos they have been using since what '91?
That is why they cover the Number on the door, they are way off scale.
LL does some good things and than they still do some stupid things like this.
And how on earth they can be worth $22 each on average is beyond me. I refuse to pay more than $10 per car for any Life-like and usually I get them for that eventually.

Still commend them for at least getting Nascar sponsored cars and still bringing out new releases.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Pomfish said:


> And how on earth they can be worth $22 each on average is beyond me. I refuse to pay more than $10 per car for any Life-like and usually I get them for that eventually.
> 
> Still commend them for at least getting Nascar sponsored cars and still bringing out new releases.
> 
> ...


I think that your last sentence explains your first sentence...
NASCAR & company probably get 50% of the wholesale value of the car.
And then everyone else marks it up 100% as it passes through their hands...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks for the heads-up. I'll have to look for the new twin packs. If it weren't for Life-Like we'd have no new toy quality magnet cars.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Definitely pricey for a LL.  rr


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Why does every other LL twinpack have a #24 Dupont car in it? ENOUGH ALREADY!!! We get it...you like Gordon.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Life like has been doing a pretty good job of painting these cars, to bad the shape of the bodies are terrible . I quit buying them they are so bad. Oh well more money fo JL bodies.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Piz said:


> Life like has been doing a pretty good job of painting these cars, to bad the shape of the bodies are terrible . I quit buying them they are so bad. Oh well more money fo JL bodies.


My thought exactly, more money for those new lightnings due out in a few weeks.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I agree. Who at LL gets these bodies at their desk and says, those look great! Go ahead and produce these. Come on, anybody can see these things are UGLY! What a waste. Those Dodges are...EUCK!!!


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Have you guys looked at the new Dodge Charger on the Life-Like website???(www.lifelikeproducts.com)http://webstore.lifelikeproducts.com/merchant2/graphics/00000001/9449cars.jpg There are a few other pics, view the cars in the four lane set. Maybe they are getting back to making low, wide RACING bodies.........

Bob Weichbrodt
Rawafx
A and h Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

correct link below..

http://webstore.lifelikeproducts.com/merchant2/graphics/00000001/9449cars.jpg

hey i am kind of impressed with this new body it doesnt look that bad.. hmmm

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

WesJY said:


> correct link below..
> 
> http://webstore.lifelikeproducts.com/merchant2/graphics/00000001/9449cars.jpg
> 
> ...


Wes, 
Would have to agree, definitely looks better than that other Dodge they had made. rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Not bad....
For magnet cars...
Scott


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow, those are MUCH better than the old LL Intrepid. They must have fired Mr Turtle Man.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Wow, those are MUCH better than the old LL Intrepid. They must have fired Mr Turtle Man.


oh yeah big time!! maybe i ll buy them and customize them with my favorite nascar driver (decals).

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks as good as that silver MC they packaged in the Chevy -vs- Ford twin pack. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

NOW THAT'S MORE LIKE IT!!! Hope it looks that good in hand.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Scott, after I had that metal plate put in my head I've had a very strong attraction to magnet cars.


----------

